# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Hexano Industrial

## SEAGRO

*Por cierre de almacén rematamos un lote de H**exano Industrial. 
Aplicaciones:
- Extracción de aceites vegetales comestibles
- Producción de alimentos concentrados para consumo animal
- Disolvente para pinturas
- Disolvente para procesos químicos
- Industria del calzado * Mas información en seagroperu@seagroperu.com.pe
Cel. 999221966Temas similares: Sal industrial VENDO TERRENO INDUSTRIAL EN PAITA Seguridad Industrial?? Se Alquila area Industrial Chiclayo Refrigeración Industrial

----------

